# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Back in the game

## BG

So after 20 years with no breaks except for a week here and there, even when I had my bi surgery I still did legs, I took nearly 5 months totally off. After 6-8 years towards the end of very heavy lifting took its toll, 425+ benching , 635+ deading and 500 squatting my body had enough and it also did not want the gear anymore. My right bi, shoulder and neck is pretty shot along with my left knee. So my plan is just to tone my upper body and get legs going 100% again. Im pretty sure my neck issue was deading, so Im going to keep that pretty light, I have a feeling form was an issue, so Im going to research and try to completely change it up and start fresh, this should help with keeping the weight down. I got in the rack and squatted light, felt good, I was getting 405 for 16 before I started to dead heavy, the two didnt go well together, I think it was just to much.....well I would bet I was over training.

So this is it, complete fresh start in life and the gym here in Florida, life is going well, now its time to start training. One last thing, thanks AGAIN to Kel, he has really been instrumental in me keeping training since turning 40 and yet again he was correct, he told me when I move to take some time, let my body heal and I would want to train again. I honestly didnt think I would, but I do, more then ever......thanks Kel.



Sunday

Stretching

Cardio 1mile elipticle

2 sets of pull up's

Legs

3 sets of front extensions
3 sets of rear curls
body weight calf raises in between both
very light leg presses in a fixed weight machine (legs high mostly hams and glutes)
glute machine
squats one plate, paused to see how things feel
standing calf raises

TRX shoulder chest stretch

Abs

----------


## Bio-Active

Awesome brother Ill be following a lot. One thing I did was moved to a lot of cables and it really helped for upper body especially chest. It took all that pressure off my shoulder and allowed it to heal. I have slowly worked back to doing done gammer strength but I am taking it really slow

----------


## charger69

That is great to hear!!!
I need to try and get you young ones ( you and Kelkel) to go onstage again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BG

> That is great to hear!!!
> I need to try and get you young ones ( you and Kelkel) to go onstage again!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No gear for me, I cant and wont lose anymore hair  :Smilie:

----------


## charger69

> No gear for me, I cant and wont lose anymore hair


Hair is overrated!
You still have it in you young man!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ghettoboyd

I'm very glad things are working out for you and your feeling good BG it takes a lot of courage/balls to do what you did so kudos to you and the Mrs...I am finding myself at a crossroads with the gym as of late too...im still going 4 x a week but the fire just isn't there anymore and the pain is beginning to be too much...maybe that's what I need is a month off...im also only mountain biking half as much as I have been over the last 10 yrs so that concerns me as well...life is good but something is off with me and I cant figure it out... anyways, im off to the gym after a week off from it and I do feel better but im thinking i don't give myself enough time off...I hope that's all it is...

----------


## Capebuffalo

Get er done BG!!!!

----------


## BG

> I'm very glad things are working out for you and your feeling good BG it takes a lot of courage/balls to do what you did so kudos to you and the Mrs...I am finding myself at a crossroads with the gym as of late too...im still going 4 x a week but the fire just isn't there anymore and the pain is beginning to be too much...maybe that's what I need is a month off...im also only mountain biking half as much as I have been over the last 10 yrs so that concerns me as well...life is good but something is off with me and I cant figure it out... anyways, im off to the gym after a week off from it and I do feel better but im thinking i don't give myself enough time off...I hope that's all it is...


I would have never believed the time off would make have the desire again and I really do. I actually look forward to going in the next time and just doing things differently, I think thats the key. It like we are programmed after a while, we cant help but do what we are accustomed to and I think thats why we cant get over our injuries. I got in there and started to go back to the basics, but everyday I pound it in my head im in there for different reason this time, to be in shape and healthy.

Dont be afraid to take some time off, just like Kel said to me today that time off refreshes our body's physically and mentally......some times our minds need a break from things.

----------


## BG

Well I was sore a little, but my hams tightened up like guitar strings along with being tired all day and couldn't eat enough. Got through it, brain wasn't working well, my boss noticed but no biggie...........not bad for starting fresh.

Made it in Tuesday, I stretched out all day so I felt pretty good when I got in there, hit some light back, went well. My wife finally worked so trying to get used to the new schedule, we ate late last night and I stuffed myself with pasta and ground turkey.......now its 3:30 am and I cant sleep, I need to put more thought into this issue.

Stretching

Cardio 1mile under 8 minutes elliptical

Abs

Back

Med grip bent D-ring cable rows
Close grip cable rows
Med bent D-ring leaning back pull downs
Wide grip D-ring pull downs
Burnt out with pull ups

Stretched

My right arm was throbbing when I woke up during sleep, might have something to do with my pillows but Im feeling it right now as I type, sucks. But on a positive note I went on an interview for a new job and I think it went well and it has very good healthcare so maybe I can get a tune up soon  :Wink:  Get some well needed work done.

----------


## charger69

> Well I was sore a little, but my hams tightened up like guitar strings along with being tired all day and couldn't eat enough. Got through it, brain wasn't working well, my boss noticed but no biggie...........not bad for starting fresh.
> 
> Made it in Tuesday, I stretched out all day so I felt pretty good when I got in there, hit some light back, went well. My wife finally worked so trying to get used to the new schedule, we ate late last night and I stuffed myself with pasta and ground turkey.......now its 3:30 am and I cant sleep, I need to put more thought into this issue.
> 
> Stretching
> 
> Cardio 1mile under 8 minutes elliptical
> 
> Abs
> ...


Good luck with the new job prospect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

BG I didn't tell you anything you did not already know. Sometimes we just need to hear things from someone else.
Now it's my turn to take a break. To many little injuries to work around right now like we discussed via pm.

----------


## BG

> BG I didn't tell you anything you did not already know. Sometimes we just need to hear things from someone else.
> Now it's my turn to take a break. To many little injuries to work around right now like we discussed via pm.


Your absolutely right, funny my wife says that I give great life advice to people around me.....then she ask's when are you going to start listening to yourself  :Wink:

----------


## BG

Worked late Thursday day but banged out a solid 45 minute shoulder/chest workout. Was ok, I cant do db's yet I have no stability strength so Im going to use machines for a bit to strengthen things up for now on. Funny thing, guys still copying me, might not be in the best shape......but still got [email protected]!! [email protected]


Stretching

Cardio 1 mile elliptical 7:23 seconds Legs were still tired

Abs

Shoulders

Front hammer raises/horizontal twist/flys I do all these in one set, I start one of each, then to two, then three and so on. Allows me to go lighter/quicker but still hit them good. Last set I start one below my last max and really push it, If that makes sense.
Seated bent over fly's
Shrugs

Chest

Cables 3 different heights I start dead center of shoulders then I go 2 holes up, then 2 holes down. Small variation but doesnt put to much strain on my shoulders.

DONE

Btw After 15 years on here I just figured out how the auto save works!! I always delete or lose my post because I havent figured out how to turn the touch screen off on my laptop and my fingers always hit the screen as I type. If I was typing a big post I would copy every paragraph I wrote to be safe  :Smilie: 

Pounding some pre workout, legs and arms.

----------


## Bio-Active

How is that shoulder feeling bro? Mine ya getting better and better but I know not to push it to far. Only been a year since the original injury ugh...

----------


## BG

> How is that shoulder feeling bro? Mine ya getting better and better but I know not to push it to far. Only been a year since the original injury ugh...


You wont believe this but I figured something out driving two days ago. I was in my car and my arm was throbbing, I telling you almost tears, I was ready to give up on training again. So I was try to find a comfortable position and while driving I put my arm up and pushed on the roof, I could feel exactly where the issue was, my tricep or shoulder, but right where the two connect. I brought my arm down it felt better for a few seconds so I did it again. I started working my arm/hand further and further behind me, I would let it stretch first the I would push for 20 seconds. Ive been doing this for 2 days and it feels great. I havent pressed yet but that not when it bothered me, it was usually when I was sitting. I could hardly get my arm back and it hurt like hell when I pushed, now I can get my hand all the was back and push.......I pray I might be good to go  :Smilie:

----------


## Proximal

Sorry, I always come off as a know it all & apologize if you would rather not have my input. MRI’s you 2?

----------


## BG

> Sorry, I always come off as a know it all & apologize if you would rather not have my input. MRI’s you 2?


No insurance as of yet, but I went and interviewed for a county job last week, they said I will know by end of next week if I got the job. Full benifits, I only pay 10$ per pay period. I get that job Im going to the doctor with a list longer then an 8 year olds at Christmas time!

----------


## Proximal

Good luck with the job BG. And again, sorry for butting in. There isn't much that I can contribute here at the forum so I try to help when I can to balance out all of the great advice & information that I've gotten from everyone.

----------


## kelkel

Sounds like an infraspinatus issue to me BG. Your description of reaching up reminded me of this article which I read just a couple days ago:

https://www.p2sportscare.com/infraspinatus-strain/

What do you think prox?

----------


## Proximal

That and/or teres minor both run around there, agreed. 

Got to tell you, amazed anyone here that’s up in age still has their RC’s. I always joke with my kids that God made an engineering blunder with this arrangement.

----------


## kelkel

> That and/or teres minor both run around there, agreed. 
> 
> Got to tell you, amazed anyone here that’s up in age still has their RC’s. I always joke with my kids that God made an engineering blunder with this arrangement.



Yeah you're right about that. I'm dealing with a small tear in my infraspinatus now. 5.5 mm to be exact. Not fun.

----------


## Bio-Active

> You wont believe this but I figured something out driving two days ago. I was in my car and my arm was throbbing, I telling you almost tears, I was ready to give up on training again. So I was try to find a comfortable position and while driving I put my arm up and pushed on the roof, I could feel exactly where the issue was, my tricep or shoulder, but right where the two connect. I brought my arm down it felt better for a few seconds so I did it again. I started working my arm/hand further and further behind me, I would let it stretch first the I would push for 20 seconds. Ive been doing this for 2 days and it feels great. I havent pressed yet but that not when it bothered me, it was usually when I was sitting. I could hardly get my arm back and it hurt like hell when I pushed, now I can get my hand all the was back and push.......I pray I might be good to go


I know exactly what you mean. I you tuned those stretches and they worked a miracle on mine

----------


## BG

Saturday

Stretched

Cardio

Abs

Legs

Front single leg extensions
Rear single leg curls
Very light leg press (mainly just stretching
Squats 2 sets of one plate, then on set of 12 at 185

I noticed when I dont pay attention my leg leg swings out a little which is putting strain on my knee which used to bother me. I think its my shoes and do you guys think neoprene's would help with this?

----------


## Proximal

> Yeah you're right about that. I'm dealing with a small tear in my infraspinatus now. 5.5 mm to be exact. Not fun.


In an odd way, after 35 years of nagging me on/off, mildly/badly; I’m glad the damn thing finally tore off. I’ve got to lift my hand to bars/machine handles using my other hand. But virtually no pain.

----------


## BG

It's mind blowing how crazy the pain after a while will make you. My arm pain puts me in a whole different frame of mind.......just like a tooth ache, that's the best way I can explain it.

----------


## guitarzan

Good to hear bg. I've been slacking last few weeks, bout to get back at it myself

----------


## Proximal

> It's mind blowing how crazy the pain after a while will make you. My arm pain puts me in a whole different frame of mind.......just like a tooth ache, that's the best way I can explain it.


No need to explain, perfectly understood.

Its possitively exhausting. 

You know, before I had my meltdown around February of 2017, Marcus was having RC issues and mentioned some things that he was doing (HIT thread). Think he was lying and rolling on a roller or ball & stretching at the same time.

Also consider a chiropractor whose massage therapist can work on your shoulder, neck & mid-back. Then have him adjust and loosen up the neck & mid-back. That should get the pain out of your arm.

----------


## Bio-Active

Im excited your doing better BG. Its great news for both of us. Just goes to show the body wants to heal if we let it

----------


## ghettoboyd

> It's mind blowing how crazy the pain after a while will make you. My arm pain puts me in a whole different frame of mind.......just like a tooth ache, that's the best way I can explain it.


I hear you brother its the kind of pain that every time you think its feeling better it starts throbbing letting you know "HERE I AM!!"...its maddening...

----------


## BG

> Good to hear bg. I've been slacking last few weeks, bout to get back at it myself


Lets go, you have come to far to go backwards.....not even a little.




> I’m excited your doing better BG. It’s great news for both of us. Just goes to show the body wants to heal if we let it


Thanks Bio




> No need to explain, perfectly understood.
> 
> It’s possitively exhausting. 
> 
> You know, before I had my meltdown around February of 2017, Marcus was having RC issues and mentioned some things that he was doing (HIT thread). Think he was lying and rolling on a roller or ball & stretching at the same time.
> 
> Also consider a chiropractor whose massage therapist can work on your shoulder, neck & mid-back. Then have him adjust and loosen up the neck & mid-back. That should get the pain out of your arm.


Ive done alot of massages but the chirpractor might do something, but I get real nervous with him around my neck. I had an issue with one years back, swearing that not being able to bend my back after he adjusted me was a good thing.

----------


## BG

> I hear you brother its the kind of pain that every time you think its feeling better it starts throbbing letting you know "HERE I AM!!"...its maddening...


Yes sir, got me today driving. I did some chest machine real quick yesterday and I had a shooting pain today, I think it got better, I have been driving a ton and thats when it gets me. you are 100% correct, it reminded me Im not in the clear yet  :Smilie:

----------


## guitarzan

> Lets go, you have come to far to go backwards.....not even a little.
> 
> Thanks Bio
> 
> Ive done alot of massages but the chirpractor might do something, but I get real nervous with him around my neck. I had an issue with one years back, swearing that not being able to bend my back after he adjusted me was a good thing.


Wrapping up a vacation this week, then back at it hard, got a goal to meet by june!

----------


## BG

I DID IT!! First time I didnt do my whole routine in a week! Im EOD all the way.

So like I said with Bio I had some pain today, but not the same, the BG car pt exercises did work for that one issue. I honestly think I have three. My neck/trap, lower shoulder blade and Im starting to thing I have tendinitis in my elbow, thats the throbbing, Im pretty positive. I think this happened a little while back and some steady light chest made it go away, things just need to tighten back up. 

So no cardiio, was still tired from legs and kinda didnt sleep well this weekend, hit it again tomorrow.

Monday 

Stretching

abs/obliques (listening to another Kel advice from a long time ago, activating my core before training, really trying to do things right.

Bi's

hammer, chest, twist curls all three alternating
straight bar standing curls
standing preacher single arm curls
preacher seated single arm v curls machine

tri's

single arm cable push downs
straight bar push downs
rope extensions behind the head from the floor
single arm cable extensions

hammer strength chest

My arms are pretty banged up, not sure how right they will get, maybe with some time. Im going to ice my elbow, I wanna have a good back work out tomorrow. I want to tone everything except for a huge back and legs. Found an old back picture, I want it gain!!  :Wink:

----------


## BG

> Wrapping up a vacation this week, then back at it hard, got a goal to meet by june!


excellent, goals are great. Have fun on vaca if I dont speak to you by then.

----------


## BG

Update:

So my neck was F'd up bad. I drive alot for my job and it kills me in the car. I started taking pain killers and I dont post when not straight up, I found a good but cheap chiropractor, Im going to give it a try, kid at work had the same thing from training, had an mri and all, chiropractor helped him a lot so Im willing.

Life update, I ended up getting the job I interviewed for, county job, good pay, great benefits and all holidays and vacation. They even have wellness center just for county employees. This may sound funny, but PRAISE GOD I'm living the dream I've always had for my life  :Smilie:  Real soon things are going to be real good. Second chance at life.......I still don't believe it. The next 3 weeks are going to be crazy, I'm going to try to get 3 jobs I have going done, I want to leave my boss with no issues, they are great people, was bitter sweet to land this job, real tough to tell them I was leaving, they were counting on me. I was the enforcer with the other employees, something they just don't have in them, I was the missing link. So I have to hustle out work like crazy then for the new year start my new job, 2019 going to be great!

As far as training, still banging legs, cardio and ab's, but no upper body until I get my neck squared away a little bit, I cant deal with that shit and not taking pills anymore.

----------


## charger69

> Update:
> 
> So my neck was F'd up bad. I drive alot for my job and it kills me in the car. I started taking pain killers and I dont post when not straight up, I found a good but cheap chiropractor, Im going to give it a try, kid at work had the same thing from training, had an mri and all, chiropractor helped him a lot so Im willing.
> 
> Life update, I ended up getting the job I interviewed for, county job, good pay, great benefits and all holidays and vacation. They even have wellness center just for county employees. This may sound funny, but PRAISE GOD I'm living the dream I've always had for my life  Real soon things are going to be real good. Second chance at life.......I still don't believe it. The next 3 weeks are going to be crazy, I'm going to try to get 3 jobs I have going done, I want to leave my boss with no issues, they are great people, was bitter sweet to land this job, real tough to tell them I was leaving, they were counting on me. I was the enforcer with the other employees, something they just don't have in them, I was the missing link. So I have to hustle out work like crazy then for the new year start my new job, 2019 going to be great!
> 
> As far as training, still banging legs, cardio and ab's, but no upper body until I get my neck squared away a little bit, I cant deal with that shit and not taking pills anymore.


I just got a new job also, except I was unemployed!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## balance

BG that’s excellent news! I’m glad to hear things are looking way up for you. You in S. FL correct?

----------


## BG

New job is a new job! Congrats. 


Did competing cause you to lose your job?






> I just got a new job also, except I was unemployed!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BG

> BG that’s excellent news! I’m glad to hear things are looking way up for you. You in S. FL correct?


Thanks, close to Tampa.

----------


## Obs

> Update:
> 
> So my neck was F'd up bad. I drive alot for my job and it kills me in the car. I started taking pain killers and I dont post when not straight up, I found a good but cheap chiropractor, Im going to give it a try, kid at work had the same thing from training, had an mri and all, chiropractor helped him a lot so Im willing.
> 
> Life update, I ended up getting the job I interviewed for, county job, good pay, great benefits and all holidays and vacation. They even have wellness center just for county employees. This may sound funny, but PRAISE GOD I'm living the dream I've always had for my life  Real soon things are going to be real good. Second chance at life.......I still don't believe it. The next 3 weeks are going to be crazy, I'm going to try to get 3 jobs I have going done, I want to leave my boss with no issues, they are great people, was bitter sweet to land this job, real tough to tell them I was leaving, they were counting on me. I was the enforcer with the other employees, something they just don't have in them, I was the missing link. So I have to hustle out work like crazy then for the new year start my new job, 2019 going to be great!
> 
> As far as training, still banging legs, cardio and ab's, but no upper body until I get my neck squared away a little bit, I cant deal with that shit and not taking pills anymore.


Awesome BG!
Hope you steer clear of the pills and get the neck fixed asap!
Very awesome things are looking up for you. I know that feeling of leaving a company being the one they depended on to make stuff go. Look at it this way though, its just business. If it furthered them to lose you they would let you go. You are leaving to better yourself and no one can hold a grudge for that. 
My last employer bailed me out of jail and the charges were... Ridiculous. I felt horrible leaving though I had paid them back ten fold. 
They actually held a little grudge for a while but now they are cool. 

Very smart not posting when you arent perfectly sober. I been on here drumk and come back the next day reading all the crap I posted, arguments, marriage proposals.... Uuuuuggggghhhh

----------


## kelkel

> Very smart not posting when you arent perfectly sober. I been on here drumk and come back the next day reading all the crap I posted, arguments, marriage proposals.... Uuuuuggggghhhh



I didn't know quite how to handle the marriage proposals. Quite scary actually.

----------


## BG

> I didn't know quite how to handle the marriage proposals. Quite scary actually.


You were just disappointed he didn’t mean it and was drunk!

----------


## kelkel

> You were just disappointed he didn’t mean it and was drunk!



I do get tired of being let down...

----------


## Obs

Haaaahaaaahaaaaahaha

----------


## KennyJ

> You were just disappointed he didn’t mean it and was drunk!


LMAO! Awesome stuff right there.

----------


## KennyJ

> I do get tired of being let down...


Again, Awesome stuff lol!

----------

